# Diet



## Selecta (May 31, 2003)

What's a good diet to keep p's healthy?

Thanks


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

ask the pro's but heres some things to get you started

Bloodworms, brine shrimp, krill, even some feeders but make sure they don't have diseases and quarinteen them for a couple of weeks
there is a bunch of other stuff but you'll have get get other more experienced people to answer

good luck with the fish


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mine love krill, shrimp,beef heart and the ocassional feeder fish to keep up there predatory skills








and of course pellets (many people have problems with these but its really worth the try







)


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

take a look at my thread in the tutorial section :







:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Varitey is the key, switching up food constanly brings all the good traits of the food to the fish. All the fod stated above are the way to go. Varitey again is the key.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Varitey is the key, switching up food constanly brings all the good traits of the food to the fish. All the fod stated above are the way to go. Varitey again is the key.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

double post Karyn, hehe. But yea variety is the key. Getting them to eat different foods will help YOU in the long run.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Beefheart, shrimp and feeders...that´s all my piranhas eat!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Depending on size when they are 2-3" then I would go with squid, beefheart, shrimp, always have live plants in the tank if you want to deal with them. The plants give great vegetation.


----------



## Selecta (May 31, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. It's nice to get someones opinion that isn't trying to sell you something.


----------

